# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Dongle 4se تحديثات :  ★ 4SE Release V2.0.3 - no-ip fix ★

## mohamed73

Due to the current situation with DNS service(more info on no-ip.com) - 4SE download server was down for couple of days. 
To fix this issue 4SE Team has released a new software version V2.0.3, which can be downloaded from the support site.  *2014.07.14 V2.0.3*
Published on Thursday, 03 July 2014 Fix for no-ip DNS service  *Download Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Reseller List: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

